# Weedkiller



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello
I have a large garden as I live in the Campo in Relleu near Benidorm.
I have trouble with weeds and I am trying to find the best place to buy weedkiller at a reasonable price as I need a lot of it.
Leroy merlins in Benidorm want 16.00 euros for a very small amount.
Does anyone know where I can buy a good weedkiller in the Benidorm area which is concentrated 
Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

tasty12 said:


> Hello
> I have a large garden as I live in the Campo in Relleu near Benidorm.
> I have trouble with weeds and I am trying to find the best place to buy weedkiller at a reasonable price as I need a lot of it.
> Leroy merlins in Benidorm want 16.00 euros for a very small amount.
> ...


You might have to be licenced to apply a lot of weedkiller, might be an idea to get a price off a contractor.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

tasty12 said:


> Hello
> I have a large garden as I live in the Campo in Relleu near Benidorm.
> I have trouble with weeds and I am trying to find the best place to buy weedkiller at a reasonable price as I need a lot of it.
> Leroy merlins in Benidorm want 16.00 euros for a very small amount.
> ...


I used to be licenced by what was MAFF back in Britain to apply all manner of 'nasty pesticides' and as such may i recommend that if you do do it yourself to use PPE and dilute too the manufacturers dosage accurately as using too much can be as useless as using to little.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tasty12 said:


> Hello
> I have a large garden as I live in the Campo in Relleu near Benidorm.
> I have trouble with weeds and I am trying to find the best place to buy weedkiller at a reasonable price as I need a lot of it.
> Leroy merlins in Benidorm want 16.00 euros for a very small amount.
> ...


In my regions you have to have a licence to apply weedkiller stronger than you find in the shops. Try your local cooperativa, they’ll have the relevant information


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

I only want to purchase what you can buy in the shops - I just want to by more than 1 litre maybe 5 litres 
Something similar to Roundup in the UK


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Only looking for something like Roundup which you can buy in the UK
I only want to do my Garden area not the whole plot 
But I used a litre bottle on a quarter of my garden
But thanks for your reply


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

tasty12 said:


> Hello
> I have a large garden as I live in the Campo in Relleu near Benidorm.
> I have trouble with weeds and I am trying to find the best place to buy weedkiller at a reasonable price as I need a lot of it.
> Leroy merlins in Benidorm want 16.00 euros for a very small amount.
> ...


I get mine from a small Almacenas (alas no where near Benidorm) that sells things like animal feed, fertiliser or just about anything to do with campos. 1 litre of Roundup (or equivelant) for 8.50. I suggest you drive down a road with small industrial units with your eyes peeled looking for feed bags etc. spilling onto the pavement.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that in Spain you will need a professional certificate to buy larger quantities of weedkiller.

See this site...

https://fertitienda.com/herbicida/glifochem-herbicida-glifosato-36.html

It includes this if try to buy 5 litres of glyphosate...



> EXCLUSIVE PROFESSIONAL USE: To purchase this product you need the phytosanitary applicator card. In case you do not have it, you can buy the same product is small format


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

jimenato said:


> I'm pretty sure that in Spain you will need a professional certificate to buy larger quantities of weedkiller.
> 
> See this site...
> 
> ...


So just buy 1 litre from 5 different shops


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok
Where can I just buy normal household weedkiller for a reasonable price not like leroy merlins

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tasty12 said:


> Ok
> Where can I just buy normal household weedkiller for a reasonable price not like leroy merlins
> 
> Thank you for your reply


Again ask your local population they have the best knowledge of YOUR location


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

OK thank you


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I don't live anywhere near you and I've never bought weedkiller, but I have seen it for sale around here in garden centers (vivero, in Spanish). No idea about how the price compares to Leroy Merlin, since I've never bought the stuff.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

kalohi said:


> I don't live anywhere near you and I've never bought weedkiller, but I have seen it for sale around here in garden centers (vivero, in Spanish). No idea about how the price compares to Leroy Merlin, since I've never bought the stuff.


1# most helpful reply to a question ever


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Carl waters said:


> 1# most helpful reply to a question ever


Hey, but it gives you an idea of where to go and try to buy what you're looking for. If I ever wanted weedkiller I'd head straight to my nearest vivero - and you can too.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just order from amazon, that's what I do.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

kalohi said:


> Hey, but it gives you an idea of where to go and try to buy what you're looking for. If I ever wanted weedkiller I'd head straight to my nearest vivero - and you can too.


You would hardly head towards your local dentist to buy weedkiller would you?


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes ok Thank you


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

tasty12 said:


> Yes ok Thank you


ironmongers sometimes sell it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You should get a glyphosate-based weedkiller as these are sytemic - that means it's absorbed through the leaves and goes right down to the roots to kill the plant. Once dry it isn't harmful to animals. Roundup is the best, you can get a litre on Amazon for €13 or 500ml for €8, depending on the size of your garden.

If you use a cheaper product you'll probably need to do it three or four times so it could end up costing you more.

https://www.amazon.es/s?k=ROUNDUP&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> You should get a glyphosate-based weedkiller as these are sytemic - that means it's absorbed through the leaves and goes right down to the roots to kill the plant. Once dry it isn't harmful to animals. Roundup is the best, you can get a litre on Amazon for €13 or 500ml for €8, depending on the size of your garden.
> 
> If you use a cheaper product you'll probably need to do it three or four times so it could end up costing you more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/s?k=ROUNDUP&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


Informed comment by Alcalaina, and because it is translocated/systemic you need to ensure that the correct dilution rate is used as too strong it will kill the leaf before it has time to spread the 'poison' through out the rest of the plant.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------

